# Obsession vs fetish



## monniej (Sep 7, 2006)

a guy at work told me that he thought i had a shoe fetish. i always thought that a fetish us something kind of freaky and weird. i'll admit to an obsession, but a fetish?

he's weird anyway, but that got me thinking about how others view these terms.

i think i'm obsessed with...

shoes

makeup

balance (crooked lines bother me)

i don't think i have any fetishs! feel free to set me straight! lmao


----------



## melpaganlibran (Sep 7, 2006)

a lot of people misuse the word fetish and forget about its sexual meanings and connotations.

i think an obsession is simply a fixation with something. "Mel has an obsession with matching underwear and bras; She obsesses more about nail polishes than she does make-up."

A fetish is a sexual hang-up, people forget that a fetish is defined as something that *MUST* be present for us to become aroused as- opposed to something that simply pleases us a little bit.

"John Doe loved to see women in stockings and black boots but his true fetish was long, toned legs. John could never be attracted to a lady without long, elegant legs"

I don't think you have a fetish at all, unless wearing those shoes actually turns you on and makes you ready for love. The guy at work should choose his words more carefully, lest he be misunderstood!

people are silly, huh.

hugs,

mela


----------



## girl_geek (Sep 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *melpaganlibran* /img/forum/go_quote.gif a lot of people misuse the word fetish and forget about its sexual meanings and connotations.i think an obsession is simply a fixation with something. "Mel has an obsession with matching underwear and bras; She obsesses more about nail polishes than she does make-up."

A fetish is a sexual hang-up, people forget that a fetish is defined as something that *MUST* be present for us to become aroused as- opposed to something that simply pleases us a little bit.

"John Doe loved to see women in stockings and black boots but his true fetish was long, toned legs. John could never be attracted to a lady without long, elegant legs"

I don't think you have a fetish at all, unless wearing those shoes actually turns you on and makes you ready for love. The guy at work should choose his words more carefully, lest he be misunderstood!

people are silly, huh.

hugs,

mela

Exactly! The word "fetish" by definition means that you are sexually turned on by the item/activity! (In the extreme case, the fetish is the _only_ way you can get turned on!) In psychology, "obesession" has a negative connotation, meaning you're so obsessed with something that it interferes with your daily life, although I think a lot of people use the word more casually in modern English! (And yes, I took Abnormal Psychology one semester as an elective, lol)
Straight from dictionary.com (omitting unrelated definitions):

*fetish*

3. _Psychology_. any object or nongenital part of the body that causes a habitual erotic response or fixation.

*obsession*

â€“noun 1. the domination of one's thoughts or feelings by a persistent idea, image, desire, etc.

2. the idea, image, desire, feeling, etc., itself.

3. the state of being obsessed.

4. the act of obsessing.

5. Compulsive preoccupation with a fixed idea or an unwanted feeling or emotion, often accompanied by symptoms of anxiety.

6. A compulsive, often unreasonable idea or emotion.


----------



## speerrituall1 (Sep 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *melpaganlibran* /img/forum/go_quote.gif a lot of people misuse the word fetish and forget about its sexual meanings and connotations.i think an obsession is simply a fixation with something. "Mel has an obsession with matching underwear and bras; She obsesses more about nail polishes than she does make-up."

A fetish is a sexual hang-up, people forget that a fetish is defined as something that *MUST* be present for us to become aroused as- opposed to something that simply pleases us a little bit.

"John Doe loved to see women in stockings and black boots but his true fetish was long, toned legs. John could never be attracted to a lady without long, elegant legs"

I don't think you have a fetish at all, unless wearing those shoes actually turns you on and makes you ready for love. The guy at work should choose his words more carefully, lest he be misunderstood!

people are silly, huh.

hugs,

mela





He may have a shoe fetish--noticing your shoes. Think about it!


----------



## Kelly (Sep 8, 2006)

Way to kick butt...Mela and Jennifer. Awesome responses! And Speerrituall1 - too funny!


----------



## monniej (Sep 8, 2006)

i agree absolutely! my mut sisters have it right, as ususal. i think he has the fetish!


----------



## Maja (Sep 8, 2006)

Originally Posted by *monniej* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i agree absolutely! my mut sisters have it right, as ususal. i think he has the fetish! Yup, don't worry about it. You're just obsessed


----------



## 4getmeNot (Sep 9, 2006)

Hmm I think I have a shoe fetish. Hott shoes make me randy. haha.


----------



## Elisabeth (Sep 11, 2006)

Yeah, that's what I've always understood. Shoe Fetish-ist are mostly male (although not all of them)..while we girls, when we like to have a lot of shoes, are health-ily shoe obsessed. I only know one thing, if I bought as many shoes as I wanted, there would only be one word to describe me: BROKE.!!!


----------



## alexandra2310 (Sep 18, 2006)

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SimplyElegant (Sep 24, 2006)

I don't think it's a fetish.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Sep 25, 2006)

lol...very interesting!

I agree with everyone here.


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (Sep 28, 2006)

I don't really like the word "fetish", it sounds so...

sexual!

But many people use the word so casually, maybe for one because fetish is shorter to say and it's one of those "ishhh" words that sound good (like sh*ish*-kabob).

I still prefer the word obsession over fetish.


----------



## bluebird26 (Sep 28, 2006)

Originally Posted by *speerrituall1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



He may have a shoe fetish--noticing your shoes. Think about it! yeah, or he could be gay


----------



## monniej (Sep 28, 2006)

Originally Posted by *bluebird26* /img/forum/go_quote.gif yeah, or he could be gay that's interesting! are you saying you think he wants my shoes for himself?


----------



## Penelope (Sep 29, 2006)

Quote:
are you saying you think he wants my shoes for himself? I don't think gay guys want to wear women's shoes. Are you thinking of transvestites maybe?


----------

